# First Aid Kit Suggestion!



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I went to WIC this morning and they handed out these little NexTemp REUSABLE Thermometer Strips! It came with its own little card with directions. 
I found them and you can get a box of 100 of them. (The shipping on the individual one (the one I was given) is kind of cost prohibitive.) NexTemp Thermometer Strips
I tried mine out and it is really easy to read! It said my temp was 98.2F. 
Is says: Reusable thermometer can be cleaned with an alcohol swab or warm soapy water (Reuse for same person only). You can actually divide the box up and easily fit 10 in each of your first aid kits or divide them up and use them as stocking stuffers at Christmas time for your friends to put in their first aid kits. 10 of these would take up NO space at all in your first aid kit! They are even small enough to fit in your wallet!
I actually think these are great because they are cheap enough to throw away and you get plenty of them if there is an illness that spreading the germs on is a concern. 
Anyways, I was very impressed and I thought I would share!

(I also got a reusable shopping bag and a calculator from WIC this morning too.)


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I bought the 100 pack you mentioned and did as you said. Spread them out amongst the BOB's, a few in each medicine cabinet, some at the BOL...

Also picked up a 100 pack of the Ammonia Inhalants.
Amazon.com: Ammonia Inhalant Ampoules (100/Box): Home Improvement


----------

